# What to buy?



## tdukes (Mar 14, 2019)

I really like the UniCab, so I am going to order another. I don't want to order just one board. What else should I get? I was thinking a tremolo or arpeggiator might be fun. What projects have you done that you really like? I'm kind of stumped.

I already have: Cataclysm, Derailer, DMD-2, Je T'aime, Kaleidoscope, Kliche, Malificent, MDMA, Mercurail, MiniDrive, Module 8, Octagon, Paragon, Pineapple, Roboto, Seahorse, Dirty Sanchez, Souldrive, Special Overdrive, Speedy Gonzales, UniCab, Unison Double Tracker, and Van Pelt Drive.

My favorite pedals so far have been Van Pelt Drive and DMD-2.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## tdukes (Mar 14, 2019)

I also have InfiniDrive, SuperHeterodyne Receiver, and the FV-1 Dev board that I haven't finish.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 15, 2019)

All of them!

I highly recommend the duo phase, captain bit, Celestial drive, skylight od and dung beetle. Those five have provided me with a ton of great sounds and are all around great pedals. 

I just finished the monarch today and cannot believe how great it sounds. I also like using the amp in a box pedals with the unicab for some fun, so the tweed sound and bohemia are great for that.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 15, 2019)

I like the Chrome Drive distortion as an interesting variation using the 4049IC.  It has a narrow range wah filter using a transformer as the tone control.


----------



## tdukes (Mar 15, 2019)

zgrav said:


> I like the Chrome Drive distortion as an interesting variation using the 4049IC.  It has a narrow range wah filter using a transformer as the tone control.



Chrome Dome Distortion?


----------



## zgrav (Mar 15, 2019)

Yes --  the Chrome Dome Distortion -- sometimes the fingers don't type what the head is thinking..... : ^ )


----------



## tdukes (Mar 15, 2019)

Well I am up to 12 boards and a faceplate and am on the waiting list for two more. The 8 way switches are out of stock.

At what price does the free shipping start? I want to know if I can get the switches, Memeriser, and Woodpecker with free shipping or should I wait until they are back in stock.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 15, 2019)

$50 for free shipping, IIRC


----------



## tdukes (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks. This appears to be correct, but I can't find it on the site. I went to my phone and started a new shopping cart and put "Dwarven Hammers" in it until I got free shipping. That happened at $50. So I'll need to leave 2 or 3 boards to go with my second order.


----------



## Robert (Mar 15, 2019)

Free shipping starts at $45 on domestic orders.


----------



## tdukes (Mar 15, 2019)

All right. So I have : UniCab, Celestial Drive, Skylight Overdrive, Dung Beetle, Monarch Distortion, Tweed Sound, Bohemia, Photon Vibe,Chrome Dome Distortion, and HAARP on the way!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 15, 2019)

All great choices! Congratulations, I love the dung beetle, it is my go to fun box.


----------

